# Straps for vintage Russians.



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

I Iike to have "period" straps on my collection of old Zim, Pobedas, and the likes. I got a couple of these of Etsy recently and they fit the bill perfectly. Two for £7.15 Inc postage doesn't seem too bad.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

I have a couple of USSR bracelets one with Leningrad and the coat of Arms, and another Electron ... I have pictures somewhere


----------

